# Ranitomeya froglets



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Just some Ranitomeya froglet shots. Some are blurry because I couldn't get the camera on the tripod into their tank. Enjoy.

Blurry Benedicta:

















































Vanzolinii:

























Highland Lamasi Variation:


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great photos and an awesome job on breeding those frogs. Once the weather starts to warm up and if one of those standard lamasi looks to be female let me know!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, how big are they and what do they eat right OW? I just had an escudo come out and it's about the size of a large ff..


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

mongo77 said:


> Great photos and an awesome job on breeding those frogs. Once the weather starts to warm up and if one of those standard lamasi looks to be female let me know!


Will do. I have a group I held back so if there are extras in there I'll let you know.



ChrisK said:


> Cool, how big are they and what do they eat right OW? I just had an escudo come out and it's about the size of a large ff..


The vanzolinii and lamasi are big, and they can take wingless melanogaster without a problem when they morph, though I do keep them all in leaf litter with springtails.

The benedicta come out too small to eat flies to size of a baby lima bean.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Chris Miller said:


> Will do. I have a group I held back so if there are extras in there I'll let you know.
> 
> .


Great! Thank you


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have two empy tanks and tax returns are right around the corner. Keep me in mind for those lamasi and benedicta.


----------



## zamboey (Aug 16, 2009)

Great shots.. so jealous. 

I would love to get on the waiting list for those lamasi as soon as there is a spot.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking frogs......Those Lamasi look really sweet a must have for sure.....Any pics of the Variabilis froglets or frogs you have?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll see if I can dig out some baby variabilis today.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

dang i just drooled all over my keyboard.. awesome frogs Chris...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll see if I can dig out some baby variabilis today.


The Highland Lamasi Variation should be called the "M-goblue" variation....LOL


Cool love the R. varaibilis for some reason....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful froglets, congrats on your success with these species.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the shots Chris. 

U have any need for a [probable] female highland 'Green' lamasi? 

Or flip side, an extra male?

I might be up for a trade, I need a benedicta male.

S


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Way to go, dude! These pictures are making me want to get a camera again....


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> Thanks for the shots Chris.
> 
> U have any need for a [probable] female highland 'Green' lamasi?
> 
> ...


No, unfortunately, that frog and a couple vents are the only thumbs I don't have yet.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> Thanks for the shots Chris.
> 
> U have any need for a [probable] female highland 'Green' lamasi?
> 
> ...


I might have a male green lamasi for you...Ill double check.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Stunning frogs, I am truly jealous! Keep up the good work the world can always use more frogs  Its times like these that I really wish import across the border was easier.

Georgia


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Chris,

The lamasi look great! Cant wait to get more frogs from you.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

GeorgiaB said:


> Stunning frogs, I am truly jealous! Keep up the good work the world can always use more frogs  Its times like these that I really wish import across the border was easier.
> 
> Georgia


Yeah, you guys are like we were 10 years ago. At least you have Mark.



froggymike said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> The lamasi look great! Cant wait to get more frogs from you.


It was great having you over. Quit trying to get me to keep fish again - and no talk of red shrimps around the GF. I'm still dodging geosarama requests.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Chris,

Your froggie pics are wonderful, don't care if some are a little fuzzy. I am so pleased to see such healthy frogs. Thank you!

Best,
Mike in Helotes


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Chris,
Very nice, next time your over bring your camera.

Daryl


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Your collection is fantastica! Benedicta! Benedicta!

Thanks for all the great pics, Richard.


----------

